# Tuto : Installation de Trackmania Nation Forever sous Mac



## qparis (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

J'écris ce message pour vous faire partager un jeu de course gratuit : le célèbre Trackmania Nation Forever.
Grâce à ce tutoriel, vous allez pouvoir installer ce jeu sur votre Mac, avec le son, les parties en ligne, sans plantages et sans trop de pertes de performances 

*Quelques screenshots du jeu*


 



*Prérequis*
 - Un Mac avec *Snow Leopard* (dernière version de préférence) 
 - *Trackmania Nation Forever* (Vous pouvez le télécharger *gratuitement* ici : http://www.trackmania.com/
 - Une carte graphique assez récente (Les cartes GMA ne fonctionnent pas à priori, mais il y a une astuce qui peut marcher. Je reviens dessus a la fin du post)
 - Crossover Games, PlayOnMac (dernière version conseillée), ou wine (pour les durs) 
J'ai essayé le jeu avec une carte *nvidia 9400 GM*, et aucuns lags chez moi, que du bonheur .

*Vous êtes prêts ? C'est parti !*
Étape 1 : Téléchargement de PlayOnMac
 - Voici un lien direct pour vous

Étape 2 : Premier lancement de PlayOnMac
 - Lancez PlayOnMac. Vous obtenez la fenêtre suivante (cliquez pour agrandir) : 




 - Cliquez sur suivant. PlayOnMac vous propose d'installer *XQuartz*, afin de faire fonctionner la 3D correctement pour les jeux utilisant Wine :






 - Cliquez sur suivant











 - Laissez ensuite PlayOnMac télécharger les polices Microsoft, et télécharger les mises à jours des applications supportées

Étape 3 : Installation de Trackmania
Enfin on y arrive 
 - Cliquez sur le bouton *Installer* de la fenêtre PlayOnmac, puis allez dans Jeux. Vous obtiendrez la fenêtre suivante :





 - Une fois *Trackmania Nation Forever* sélectionné, cliquez sur *Appliquer*.
Ensuite, faites *suivant *(deux fois)





 - Lorsque l'on vous demande où se trouve le fichier d'installation (voir image ci-dessous), cliquez sur parcourir, puis sélectionnez *le fichier téléchargé sur le site de Trackmania*








 - Wine va ensuite gentiment installer Trackmania








 - *À la fin de l'installation, décochez la case "Lancer TmNations Forever"*. PlayOnMac va en effet faire quelques réglages automatiquement pour que le jeu fonctionne sans planter.
 - Une icône en .desktop a été crée sur votre bureau par wine, *ne l'utilisez pas*
 - Laissez PlayOnMac terminer l'assistant.

*À partir de cet instant, Trackmania est installé et est parfaitement fonctionnel !*

Étape 4 (facultative) : Création d'une icône
Cette étape vous permettra de *vous passer de PlayOnMac* par la suite, et d'avoir une jolie icône pour Trackmania comme ceci : 





 1 - Faites un *clique-droit sur l'icône de Trackmania* dans la fenêtre de PlayOnMac, et cliquez sur "Changer l'icône"





 2 - Choisissez l'icône comme ceci : 





 3 - L'icône de Trackmania a changée. Cliquez dessus. Cliquez sur le bouton Package de PlayOnMac, puis Suivant, suivant, suivant, suivant.

 4 - Miracle, vous avez une icône de Trackmania sur votre bureau

*À partir de cet instant, vous pouvez quitter PlayOnMac et vous en servir uniquement si vous avez d'autres logiciels à installer*

Lancement de Trackmania
 - Soit vous utilisez l'icône créée dans l'étape 4, soit vous lancez Trackmania depuis PlayOnMac, le résultat est le même 
 - Trackmania vous diras "Impossible de trouver les réglages de votre carte graphique", c'est normal. Le jeu fonctionnera quand même
 - Cliquez sur "Configurer" et choisissez la bonne résolution d'écran (1280x800 sur mon Macbook)





 - On sauvegarde, et on peut enfin lancer le jeu 

Pour les possesseurs des cartes Intel GMA
Si vous avez un écran blanc, une astuce reportée sur nos forums semble fonctionner.
 - Allez dans le menu *Outils* de PlayOnMac, puis dans *Gérer les versions de Wine*
 - Choisissez 1.2.1-cxg, puis sur le bouton "Ajouter"
 - Allez ensuite dans l'onglet "Mes applications"
 - Cliquez sur Track Mania Nation For Ever
 - Version : Choisissez 1.2.1-cxg

Quelques screenshots et vidéo
http://www.playonlinux.com/images/tmnf_mac/28.png
http://www.playonlinux.com/images/tmnf_mac/29.png
http://www.playonlinux.com/images/tmnf_mac/30.png
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLKyIT5P25U
J'espère que ce tutoriel vous sera utile et je vous souhaite un bon jeu


----------



## LBF (28 Décembre 2010)

sa marche chez moi!!!!!! 
enfin, TMNF sur mon ordi, enfin!
franchement merci je t'adore toi et ton topic 
j'ai un écran 13 pouces, donc pour régler le truc je vais juste changer un truc (sinon c'est zarb, trop petit avec en plus ces rectangles noir sur les côtés :/ )
enfin bref, merci du fond du coeur :love:


----------



## LBF (31 Décembre 2010)

j'arrive pas a avoir une icône sur la barre du bas 
je comprend pas, j'ai fait tout comme tu as dis 
la barre du bas, je sais pas quel est son nom, c'est la où il y a certaine application, le dock je crois...
merci de me répondre


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Tu arrives au moins a avoir l'icône sur ton Bureau ?


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Salut
Moi j'ai un mac Book 13 pouces Version 10.5.8 ( donc je n'ai pas snow leopard ) . Du coup, je n'arrive pas à installer trackmania nations forever .. 
Aurais Tu une astuce ou une autre solution pour pouvoir installer ce jeu ??
merci


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Essais d'aller dans Gérer les version de wine

Séléctionne la version 1.2, puis clique sur Ajouter
Ensuite, va dans Options -> Environnement 
Version de wine utilisée dans PlayOnMac : 1.2

Ensuite, suis le tutoriel. Par contre tu n'auras ni plein-écran, ni connexion internet dans Trackmania (Mais ça doit pouvoir se régler pour le deuxième problème)


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Salut
En fait, le problème c'est au moment ou je veux installer play on mac;
Voilà, j'ouvre play on mac, je fais suivant ( comme dans indiqué dans le tuto ) et voilà ce qui s'affiche : 
" It seems that you are running Mac OS 10.5 !
PlayOnMac is designed to work with Mac OS 10.6 (snow leopard). Therefore, 3D acceleration will not be supported.
PlayOnMac will force wine application to run in window mode to try to improve your compatibility"

Là, je n'ai pas trop le choix, je fais suivant, et j'obtiens:
" Microsofts fonts aren't installed; I'll install them for you. Please assure you are connected to the internet "

Là, je refais suivant, et j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et qui me dit "l'application wine a quitté inopinément "

je clique sur relancer , pour essayer, et rebelote , l'application a quitté inopinément.



Je ne sais pas si je réponds bien a ta question, mais je ne peut pas aller sur wine, vu qu'il n'est pas installé ???
merci


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

La manip que je t'ai filé permet justement de contourner ce problème de wine.

Pour l'accélération 3D ce sera le plein écran qui ne sera pas supporté


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Salut
J'ai essayé de faire ce que tu m'as dit, donc j'ai sélectionné la version "1.2" de wine, j'ai cliqué sur ajouté.
A ce moment, play on mac a installé la version 1.2 de wine.
Ensuite, je suis allé dans environnement, et j'ai sélectionné 1.2 au lieu de system
Play on mac me dit que les changements prennent effets après avoir quitté l'application, puis l'avoir redémarrée.
Je m'exécute, je quitte et je relance.
Je suis le tuto, et j'ai le même problème qu'avant ??
j'ai peut être fait une mauvaise manip, merci d'avance pour ton aide


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Ah !

Bon une autre manipulation alors

 - Remet la version de wine sur System dans Environement
 - Fermes PlayOnMac
 - Ouvres un Terminal (Applications -> Utilitaires -> Terminal.app)
 - Tapes exactement les commandes suivantes : 

cd /Applications/PlayOnMac.app/Contents/Resources/playonlinux/bin/
mv wine-1.2/ wine-1.2-old/
cp -r $HOME/Library/PlayOnMac/WineVersions/1.2 ./wine-1.2

 - Relance PlayOnMac


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Salut
J'ai fait ce que tu m'as cité plus haut; donc après avoir rentré ce que tu as noté dans terminal, je l'ai fermé. après ça , j'ai réouvert play on mac et il me dit toujours que je suis sur mac os 10.5 et tralalala , je fais suivant, et là, cette fenêtre play on mac quitte ( je n'ai aucun message d'erreur qui apparaît, rien du tout, la fenêtre a juste disparu, mais il reste toujours l'autre )


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Très bien, maintenant suis le tutoriel


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

le problème c'est quand je clique sur suivant, play on mac ne me propose pas d'installer Xquartz, cette fenêtre disparaît tout d'un coup, et il ne me reste plus que l'autre


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Normal, XQuartz 2.6.0 ne fonctionne pas encore sous Leopard


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Donc qu'est ce que je dois faire ensuite pour pouvoir reprendre le tuto et pouvoir installer trackmania ?
merci


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Lance la console PlayOnMac (Menu outils)

Si elle se lance bien, alors tu as un serveur X qui fonctionne et tu peux suivre le tuto tranquilement à partir de l'étape 3


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

salut
en lançant la console play on mac, j'ai deux fenêtres "terminal" qui apparaissent : l'une est très longue et pleine de codes et de slash, l'autre est vide.
je ne pense pas que la fenêtre se soit ouverte comme il le fallait...


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Va dans les préférence de PlayOnMac et choisis "Xterm" comme Terminal par défaut. Ensuite recommence


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Salut
J'ai le serveur X !! 
donc je reprend a l'étape 3
Je te tiens au courant si ça marche (ou pas)
merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------

Raaahhh j'ai un autre problème ..
donc j'ai repris à l'étape 3, au moment d'installer trackmania, je sélectionne le fichier téléchargé sur le site trackmania, et la un message d'erreur apparaît et me dit l'application wine a quitté inopinément.
qu'est ce que je peux faire ?
merci de votre aide


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Tu as bien fait la manip 

cd /Applications/PlayOnMac.app/Contents/Resources/playonlinux/bin/
mv wine-1.2/ wine-1.2-old/
cp -r $HOME/Library/PlayOnMac/WineVersions/1.2 ./wine-1.2

?

Aucune des commandes n'ont renvoyés de message d'erreur ?


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Salut
Oui je l'ai fait, et après avoir rentré ce que tu m'as dit, j'ai fermé la fenêtre
c'est ce qu'il fallait faire ?


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

C'est pas grave, on va recommencer d'une manière beaucoup plus simple
Désinstalle PlayOnMac (Utilise le programme Uninstall PlayOnMac)

Télécharge cette version de PlayOnMac : http://repository.playonmac.org/PlayOnMac/PlayOnMac_2.4.1.dmg

Et reprend le tutoriel à partir de l'étape 3


----------



## Mozinor (31 Décembre 2010)

Salut
L'autre version de play on mac est installée.
Avant de faire une bêtise, qu'est ce que je dois faire ?
Là, j'ai juste ouvert play on mac; j'ai 2 fenêtres qui apparaîssent ( les mêmes que sur le tuto )
d'après toi, je dois donc laisser la fenêtre de gauche et reprendre à l'étape 3; c'est ça ?
j'attends ta réponse
merci


----------



## qparis (31 Décembre 2010)

Tu laisses faire PlayOnMac ce qu'il a a faire (tu installes les polices, tout ça), et tu reprends à l'étape 3


----------



## LBF (31 Décembre 2010)

qparis a dit:


> Tu arrives au moins a avoir l'icône sur ton Bureau ?



ouais sa sa marche, même si je n'ai pas d'icône avec le logo de trackmania, j'ai une icône genre TextEdit et avec marquer Trackmania dessous....

P.S: BONNE ANNÉE!!!!!!!


----------



## qparis (1 Janvier 2011)

Double clique sur l'icone de ton bureau. Trackmania devrait s'ouvrir. 

Si l'image n'apparait toujours pas, tu peux toujours essayer de la supprimer et de reprendre à l'étape 4 (Sinon au pire je peux te l'envoyer par mail)

Sinon, ben tu as juste à faire un glisser-déposer vers le Dock, comme n'importe quelle application (mais ne la supprime pas de ton bureau). Tu peux bien sur la déplacer ailleurs que sur ton bureau


----------



## Mozinor (1 Janvier 2011)

Salut
J'ai réussi a faire l'étape 3 et 4, mais impossible d'ouvrir le jeux ! que ce soit avec play on mac ou avec l'icone créée dans l'étape 4..
Quand je l'ouvre, ça m'a marqué de mémoire " trackmania nation forever a subi un problème grave qui a empêché l'ouverture du jeu " 
et là, gros bug . l'ordinateur ne répondait plus, je l'ai donc éteint, puis rallumé et tout était en ordre; je n'ai pas essayé de réouvrir trackmania, j'ai eu assez peur comme ça...
J'aurais l'occasion de l'installer sur un autre ordinateur, qui cette fois aura snow leopard et donc je pense que je n'aurais plus de problèmes.
merci quand même.

PS: Bonne année 2011 à tous !


----------



## qparis (1 Janvier 2011)

Ah zut.. Bon ba je ferai des vrais essais quand j'aurais Leopard sous la main alors


----------



## LBF (2 Janvier 2011)

qparis a dit:


> Tu arrives au moins a avoir l'icône sur ton Bureau ?



oui mais dans le dock
et sur le bureau, c'est pas une icône trackmania mais plutôt text edit avec le nom trackmania dessous


----------



## qparis (2 Janvier 2011)

OSX ne doit pas avoir l'icone dans sons cache. Si c'est bon pour le Dock, tout est ok non ?


----------



## LBF (2 Janvier 2011)

oups, j'avais pas vu la deuxième page, d'où mes deux message très similaire :rose:

donc, oui je peux le mettre dans le dock mais je n'ai pas d'image "bien", et je ne peux pas changer...
j'ai fait "lire les informations", mais je ne peux pas non plus changer l'image de l'aperçu...


----------



## bbenit (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai suivit l'installation comme cité plus haut (didacticiel très bien fait d'ailleurs).

Mais lorsque j'installe TM, l'installation reste bloquée au moment de l'extraction à 0%...

Je ne sais pas d'où vient le problème. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois mais en vain.

Si je pouvais obtenir des pistes pour résoudre mon problème

Config : MBPro 17" - Intel Core 2 Duo - 2,4 GHz - Ram : 4Go - DD : 160Go
            OS : Mac OS X 10.6.6


----------



## olof (18 Janvier 2011)

J'ai le même problème. Pas trouvé de solution... Je suis preneur de toute idée !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

bbenit a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai suivit l'installation comme cité plus haut (didacticiel très bien fait d'ailleurs).
> 
> ...





olof a dit:


> J'ai le même problème. Pas trouvé de solution... Je suis preneur de toute idée !



Salut,

Vous devez être dans la partition Bootcamp, ou mieux le faire depuis l'invite de Bootcamp > Installer Windows 

Est-ce bien le cas ?


----------



## olof (18 Janvier 2011)

Chailleran a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Vous devez être dans la partition Bootcamp, ou mieux le faire depuis l'invite de Bootcamp > Installer Windows
> 
> Est-ce bien le cas ?



Qui parle de Bootcamp ? La solution proposée tourne avec un émulateur (PlayOnMac), pas sous Bootcamp (ou alors j'ai raté quelque chose...).


----------



## qparis (19 Janvier 2011)

Essayez de supprimer le dossier Bibliothèque/PlayOnMac, et de tout recommencer à zéro pour commencer


----------



## RichDeg (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

Je joue souvent à TMNF sur les PC du lycée (on reconnaît les élèves sérieux  ), et j'aurais aimé l'installer sur mon Mac, donc ce tutoriel m'a tout de suite intéressé...

Mais comme toujours, chez moi, ça ne fonctionne pas du premier coup... Tout se déroule sans problème jusqu'au lancement de l'installateur sous XQuartz... Au moment de l'extraction, la barre reste fixe à 0%. J'ai eu beau attendre plusieurs minutes, rien à faire, rien ne bouge...

¿ Qué pasa ?


----------



## Llyod (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ce tutorial, l'installation s'est très bien passé pour moi, le jeu marche. 

Par contre quand je veux rentrer mon pseudo, il ne veut pas m'afficher les chiffres, je suis sur un MBP. 

Sinon sur le soft PlayOnMac, on voit par exemple des jeux comme Assassin's creed 2, si j'ai le setup.exe, es-ce que je peux l'installer sur mac sans qu'il plante?

Merci à vous pour ce tuts


----------



## Kikisuperstar (11 Février 2011)

Salut à tous! J'ai bien suivi toutes les instructions tout marche, mais voilà j'amerais jouer à Trackmania United aussi, comment faire? Merci!


----------



## doremon35 (18 Février 2011)

Ca marche avec d'autre jeux?


----------



## qparis (26 Février 2011)

Oui, ça fonctionne avec d'autre jeux. Mais on ne peut pas garantir que ça marche pour tout les jeux. Le mieux est de tester


----------



## riwal (29 Avril 2011)

qparis a dit:


> C'est pas grave, on va recommencer d'une manière beaucoup plus simple
> Désinstalle PlayOnMac (Utilise le programme Uninstall PlayOnMac)
> 
> Télécharge cette version de PlayOnMac : http://repository.playonmac.org/PlayOnMac/PlayOnMac_2.4.1.dmg
> ...



Pour commencer merci pour le tuto, très bien fait. Mais étant moi aussi sur Mac OS X 10.5.8 j'ai utilisé le lien que j'ai mis en quote qui à très bien fonctionné jusqu'à l'étape ou on crée un lien sur le dock, se qui a échoué et ensuite j'ai voulu lancé le jeu quand même mais j'obtiens un message d'erreur de la par de wine disant que le programme TmForeverLauncher.exe a rencontré en problème sérieux et doit fermer...
Si tu as une idée du soucis je serai ravi de l'entendre 

Merci d'avance et désolé de déterrer.


----------



## qparis (29 Avril 2011)

Tu as fait quoi comme manips ?


----------



## riwal (29 Avril 2011)

Ben j'ai double clické sur la "bande" Track Mania Nations For Ever dans PlayOnMac.


----------



## fanougym (29 Avril 2011)

Merci, jeu plutôt sympa.

Par contre, petit soucis d'affichage des textures voitures sur mon imac 24" C2D 2,8ghz

cf image






Une idée ?


----------



## qparis (29 Avril 2011)

Essais de bidouiller dans le menu option vidéo de trackmania, il doit y avoir un truc à désactiver la


----------



## fanougym (29 Avril 2011)

cherché, mais pas trouvé ...
à suivre.


----------



## riwal (30 Avril 2011)

Je sais pas si j'ai bien répondu à ta question mais c'est la seul chose que j'ai faite en dehors du guide... Enfin au moment de l'installation j'ai eu plusieurs étapes et chargement avant d'arriver au décochage du lancement automatique mais ensuite sa ne m'a pas alerté puisque je suis arrivé au même point au finale.


----------



## qparis (30 Avril 2011)

fanougym a dit:


> cherché, mais pas trouvé ...
> à suivre.




Essais d'installer une autre version de wine et de l'assignée à Trackmania (Menu Outils -> Gérer les versions de wine)


----------



## insipa (17 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai bien suivi le tutoriel et tout marchait sauf à la fin. J'arrive a la derniere étape je change l'icone, mais ca change que dans le menu playonmac, sur le bureau il n'a pas changé. Par contre un icone avec des feuilles et des crayon intitulé track mania Nation for ever est apparu. Quand je double click dessus ca à l'air de rien faire. Quand j'ouvre le tmnation.desktop ca me met un message d'erreur en anglais comme quoi ma carte graphque n'set pas trouvé ou quelque chsoe comme ca, vous disiez que c'était normal, mais quand je click ensuite sur jouer il me demande de redemaré l'ordi, j'ai simulé un redemarage windows et j'ai aussi redémaré mon mac, mais ca me met toujours le meme message d'erreure. =/ Pouvez vous m'aider svp


----------



## insipa (18 Juin 2011)

Désolé du double post, mais j'ai supprimé playnmac et tmn, puis j'ai téléchargé tmn sur clubic (quelques centaines de Mo) plutot que sur le site officiel (quelques Mo), j'suis ensuite allée sur le site officel playonmac et téléchargé la derniere version. (au passage j'ai un macbook pro avec mac OS X version 10.6.7 et un processeur 2.53 GHz intel Core 2 duo). J'ai réinstallé en suivant le tutoriel, je n'ai plus le probleme où l'ordinateur demande un redémmarage mais lorsque je click sur jouer j'obiten un ecran tout blanc. Que faire svp ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h32 ----------

3e post sorry.
J'ai réglé le problème de l'ecran blanc, il suffit de desactiver le plein ecran. J'ai un probleme dans le jeu maintenant, lorsque je lance une course solo (jai pas essayer le reste) le jeu plante et je dois fermer. Si j'ouvre un compte qui a déjà planté le jeu se ferme avant meme que je puisse choisir ce que je voudrai faire. Sinon je peux créer un autre compte et le jeu ne s'arretera qu'au moment où je lance une course.
De + playonmac ne m'a pas proposé et n'a rien fais après la création du fichier desktop, le problème vient peut etre de la. Pourtant après 2 réinstallation il ne m'as jamais demandé, meme en fermant playonmac et réouvrant avant mme de toucher à tmn.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------

Enfait j'ai tout réglé, jsute j'ai pas l'icone dans le dock ni sur mon bureau mais le jeu fonctionne, vous pouvez supprimer mes msg si vous voulez. Encore dsl de ces multipost


----------



## iPaupiette (19 Juin 2011)

J'ai bien tout suivi l'installation mais... Quand je mets TM à démarrer, ça me dit qu'il faut que je redémarre pour un pilote (de F1 ? Ok je sors.) et... j'ai redémarré 2 fois ça marche.

Kékisepasse ?


----------



## qparis (26 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai lu vos messages, et j'ai créé une nouvelle version de PlayOnMac (2.5)

Ça devrait corriger la plupart des problèmes (icône manquante entre autre), et pour les problèmes restant, il y a un nouvel outils qui permet de nous envoyer directement les rapports de bugs.

Ce que je vous conseille de faire :

 - Télécharger PlayOnMac 2.5
 - Désinstaller la version 2.4.5 de PlayOnMac avec l'outil fournit (attention, toutes applications PlayOnMac disparaitront) 
 - Vider la corbeille
 - Réinstaller PlayOnMac 2.5
 - Reprendre le tutoriel.

Notes :
 - Si vous avez le problème de l'écran blanc *après avoir suivi ce tutoriel*, merci de me le signaler. Pour corriger le problème, il faut alors cliquer sur installer -> Other -> Fix OSX OpenGL (et vous garderez le plein écran)
 - N'installez pas Trackmania en double cliquant sur l'icône téléchargée, ça ne peut pas fonctionner. PlayOnMac fait en effet pleins de réglages pour que le jeu tourne car il ne marche pas directement avec wine.
 - La carte graphique non détectée, c'est normal et ça n'empêche pas le jeu de fonctionner.
 - Si Trackmania crash pendant le jeu, merci de me le signaler (ça ne devrait pas arriver si le tuto a bien été suivi)


----------



## Francoisss (27 Juin 2011)

Super pour l'installation, merci bcp bcp bcp  Juste un petit problème, lorsque je lance le jeu, juste au moment où on choisit son nom en ligne et le mot de passe, je ne peux pas effacer ni ajouter de chiffres/lettres... Quelqu'un a eu le meme problème ?


----------



## viv54 (22 Octobre 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour ce tuto 

Chez moi TMN crash durant le jeu. A priori juste en online.
Au debut j'avais le meme souci que plus au-dessus à savoir qu'il n'y avait pas de voiture mais ça avait l'air de fonctionner. J'ai reussi à régler ce probleme en desactivant le support du vertex shader dans les configuration de wine, mais depuis l'experience online est tres instable.

ma config:
Playonmac 4.0.12
Wine 1.3.30
imac 2,8 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo, 4go DDR2 & ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro 256mb sous Lion

Je continue à chercher...


----------



## qparis (22 Octobre 2011)

Et en solo ça marche sans planter ?


----------



## viv54 (23 Octobre 2011)

oui ça fonctionne.
Depuis j'ai assayé de descendre la config de l'affichage au minimum (petite fenetre, pas d'ombre etc etc) ça a réglé des problemes de lenteurs de chargement, mais en multi ça crash toujours...


----------



## Tom.P (27 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, pour moi l'installation s'est faite parfaitement, mon soucis est tout autre, et visiblement pas encore rencontré... 
Lorsque je lance le jeu, celui-ci fonctionne, mais visiblement il ne détecte pas la connexion à internet ... une idée quelqu'un ?


----------



## qparis (27 Novembre 2011)

Tu as pris la dernière version de PlayOnMac?


----------



## Tom.P (27 Novembre 2011)

oui en effet, la version 4.0.X il me semble


----------



## Tom.P (28 Novembre 2011)

Avez vous une idée, dois je plutôt prendre l'ancienne version, la 2.5 ?


----------



## briibrou (10 Décembre 2011)

bon tuto, merci bcp


----------



## Kinjo (30 Décembre 2011)

Tuto très bien expliqué, très détaillé, ce qui rend d'autant plus facile l'installation de Trackmania.

Pour ma part, avec la dernière version de PlayOnMac, à savoir 4.0.14, tout s'est bien déroulé. Le jeu marche niquel. De plus, je n'ai même pas eu besoin de la quatrième étape, l'icône s'est crée de lui-même 

Merci !


----------



## hugowane (14 Janvier 2012)

Salut a tous,

J'ai un petit problème que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.
La premiere fois que j'ai installé TMN, je n'ai eu aucun probleme. Quand j'ai redemarré l'ordi le lendemain pour jouer, TMN ne se lancait plus. (J'ai remarqué que le "X11" du dock ne s'ouvrait pas non plus).

J'ai desinstallé (avec le uninstaller) et réinstallé et ca fait 20 min que le chargement reste bloqué pendant la créa du disque virtuel... (J'ai deja essayé 2-3 fois et meme avc des versions precedente de playonmac mais rien à faire ca bloque pdt la creation du disque virtuel) 

Desolé de deterrer des topics mais jsuis degouter le jeu à marcher super bien... une seule foi:hein::hein:



Edit : Sur la version 2.4.4 de playonmac ca bug au moment de démarrer xQuartz (3 fenetre de chargement qui se s'ouvre et se ferme successivement...y'a vraiment qu'a moi que ca arrive c choses la)


----------



## qparis (15 Janvier 2012)

Il faut utiliser la version 4.0.14.

Sous Lion, PlayOnMac n'installe pas XQuartz (D'ailleurs les version 2.x de PlayOnMac ne doivent pas être utilisées sous lion, elles ne sont pas compatibles ; et je recommande même de ne plus s'en servir sous Snow Leopard)

Ensuite, si PlayOnMac bloque a la fenêtre "Création du disque virtuel" sous Snow Leopard, il faut lancer XQuartz manuellement


----------



## Louisrennes98 (18 Janvier 2012)

Créer un compte prend un temps fou c'est normal ?


----------



## 17011701 (12 Février 2012)

Louisrennes98 a dit:


> Créer un compte prend un temps fou c'est normal ?



Hey salut!

Je suis justement entrain d'essayer de me créer un compte en ligne et je suis bloqué sur la page "création du compte...". Quand est-il du jeux en ligne, est-ce qu'il y'a des problèmes? De mon côté le offline fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## mariner124 (12 Février 2012)

Salut à tous et bravo pour ce tuto : si moi je suis arrivé à le suivre et à ce que ça fonctionne, c'est un critère et ça veut dire que c'est un modèle de clarté.
Par ailleurs j'ai eu le même problème que précédemment, et le lendemain, plus rien ne redémarrait.
Du coup j'ai réinstallé XQuatrz et l'ai obligé à rester dans le dock, du coup je m'assure de bien le lancer avant de démarrer playonmac ou Trackmania directement
Qui plus est au début tout était impec à part que je n'avais pas de son, après réinstallation de la dernière version de XQuartz, tout marche nickel
Maintenant une petite question, j'ai également installé photofiltre que j'utilisais sur PC, et sur le site de photofiltre il existe une autre petite pépite gratuite du même éditeur à savoir PhotoBC.
je ne suis pas aiirvé à l'installer, comment faire, comment fait on un script ???
Merci et bravo


----------



## Questor (2 Mai 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Merci, jeu plutôt sympa.
> 
> Par contre, petit soucis d'affichage des textures voitures sur mon imac 24" C2D 2,8ghz
> 
> ...


helo je déterre ce post  car j ai le même bug quelqu un connait une solution?
apparement c est comme si  le jeu ne voulait pas chatrger les skin des voitures ...


----------



## qparis (2 Mai 2012)

Ça me dit quelque chose ce problème, je pense que c'est réglable en changeant un réglage graphique, mais je ne me souviens plus lequel.

À regarder. Si vous trouvez je suis intéressé


----------



## Questor (3 Mai 2012)

qparis a dit:


> Ça me dit quelque chose ce problème, je pense que c'est réglable en changeant un réglage graphique, mais je ne me souviens plus lequel.
> 
> À regarder. Si vous trouvez je suis intéressé


Trouver  après de nombreux test voici des réglages où ça passe





Merci pour le taf  sur play on mac


----------



## Poumdeterre (6 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous et surtout merci pour cet incroyable tutoriel ! Je suis  tout de même malheuresement victime d'un problème plutôt ennuyeux  lorsque je joue à  TrackMania venant surement d'une mauvaise configuration mais dont je ne  connais pas la solution.

Donc je vous explique, je suis sur mac et je joue à TrackMania Nation Forever grâce à PlayOnMac 4.1.1. J'ai donc suivi votre tutoriel  pour le faire fonctionner. Mais intervient de temps en temps un  problème assez ennuyeux ! L'écran devient alors tout noir (ou bien freeze) et je suis  obliger de faire "pomme+alt+esc" pour sortir de l'application et quitter  cet écran noir. Ceci peut arriver au beau milieu d'une course mais  intervient le plus souvent à la fin d'un chargement ou le plus  fréquemment dans l'éditeur de circuit ou encore lorsque je repeint une  voiture (ce qui m'empêche d'ailleurs de terminer toutes mes  constructions que je viens a peine de commencer généralement --") ou encore sur le mode en ligne.  J'aurais souhaiter savoir quelle était la source du problème et si c'est  bien la configuration savoir comment la paramétrer pour que TM  fonctionne correctement.​ 
Je signale que je suis sur un MacBook  Pro 13" Version 10.7.4
Processeur 2,4GHz Intel Core i5
 Mémoire 4Go  1333 MHz DDR3
Graphisme  Intel HD Graphics 3000 384 MB.

Jespère  que toute les informations que je vous ai fourni vous servirons à  m'aider et je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide. Merci


----------



## alex-rcs (5 Août 2012)

Ca marche sous Mountain Lion ?


----------



## qparis (5 Août 2012)

En principe avec PlayOnMac 4.1.4 oui


----------



## alex-rcs (6 Août 2012)

OK merci, j&#8217;essayerais


----------



## FLM80 (3 Novembre 2012)

Salut
Bravo pour ce tuto désormais je passe des heures sur ce jeu 
mais malheureusement il y a un hic : pour jouer en off-line tout fonctionne sauf que quand je veut créé un compte pour jouer on-line le jeu m'affiche "impossible de crée le compte. Erreur" 
pourtant j'ai vérifié le pare feu ,le serveur, jeté un coup d'oeil a la FAQ et enfin le wifi est activé . 
Et de surcoit j'ai installé le même jeu sur le PC de mon salon il me m'inscrit la même chose 

Une solution serait la bienvenue  
Peut-tu m'aidé  qparis

Merci


----------



## AlexandreG94 (26 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je réagis peut être des années après, mais j'imagine qu'un merci fait toujours plaisir même avec le temps.

Tuto trés clair, et le jeu fonctionne niquel sur mon Macbook Pro 15" Fin 2011, .

Encore merci.


----------



## merouane34 (12 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, J'ai installez playonmac, Xquartz, j'ai télécharger trackmania nation forever sur le site officiel. Je lance l'installation je fait suivant suivant et un message apparait : 

Error in POL_Wine
Wine semble avoir planté

Si votre programme est en cours d'exécution, ignorez simplement ce message

Que doit je faire ? 

PlayonMac 4.2.1
MacBook Pro OS X moutain lion 10.8.2
XQuartz  2.7.4


----------

